# Looking to buy a few code books....



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

I am gonna need 2015 ipc with commentary and ifgc with commentary and nfpa 13 handbook. My company is small and doesnt provide these so i need to get the best price i can get. Pm me if you can help me out. Thanks!


----------

